
Why Experiment Server-Side? - rsvprobin
https://blog.optimizely.com/2017/05/04/experiment-server-side/
======
michaelbuckbee
AdBlockers are blocking more trackers and third party js than ever before.
I've seen multiple pricing tables, call to actions and forms be entirely
screwed up by an ad blocker trashing VWO, Optimizely or similar.

Server side tests obviously sidestep this and are likely both more performant
and more accurate.

------
carsongross
One reason to consider keeping your experimentation on the server side is that
the browser is an untrusted computing environment and can be easily
manipulated by hostile agents.

This is a general problem with client-side code, I'm surprised it doesn't come
up more often.

~~~
generj
For example, I once knew a site was using A/B/C/D testing to derive a demand
curve for their product and just kept wiping my cookies until I got the
product for 1/3 the cost.

------
xfour
Question, why use Optimizely for server side testing, you're going to pay a
lot of money for something that has a ton of open source alternatives, and
really isn't rocket science.

Their client side stuff was revolutionary, marketing can run tests by
themselves FTW. The grid in this article goes into that.

On the server side, you're going to need to add triggers for goals etc in your
development environment, just feels like shoehorning Optimizely in their non
core competency is a mistake.

------
bpp
My company is actually very interested in using Optimizely server-side, but
unfortunately there is no Go SDK. Would love to see that happen.

~~~
norkakn
Why not just write it yourself? The api has been stable for a while, so it
should only take you a couple hours to get something basic for your internal
needs.

